# ornaments



## DKMD (Dec 11, 2012)

The boss declared this year's Christmas tree to be decorated with only white lights and wooden ornaments, so off to the shop I went to make the lights… No… the ornaments. Thought you folks might like to see one way of making bell style ornaments. There are certainly lots of ways to do it, and there are a lot of folks who do it better. If anybody has a trick or pearl on the topic, please don't be shy.

I generally start with a stopper sized blank of something… In this case, it's a little piece of cherry burl I got from Cory(burlguy72). I glue it to a block that's held in a chuck. I use thick CA, but there are lots of opinions and options with adhesives.

[attachment=14522]

Next, I rough the outside shape of the lower 2/3 of the bell. I like to leave a little meat close to the glue block to give some stability while hollowing the inside. After that, I load a 1/4" drill bit on the tailstock, and I drill all the way through the blank. Any sized bit would work, but I tend to use 1/4" for all my finial joints.

[attachment=14523]

Next, I hollow the inside of the bell. I don't make an effort to get all the way to the top of the bell, but I do try to keep the walls an even thickness at least to a point above the highest reach of the natural edge.

[attachment=14524]

Now, it's time to finish the outside profile and sand. Don't forget that there's a 1/4" hole all the way through… Been there, done that.

[attachment=14525]

This picture shows how I gently hold the spinning bell with my left hand while I'm parting it off with my right hand. I couldn't figure out how to hold the bell, the tool, and the camera at the same time… I've asked for a third arm for Christmas.

[attachment=14526]

Here's a shot of the finished bell with a slathering of walnut oil.

[attachment=14527]


Next up, the handle….


----------



## DKMD (Dec 11, 2012)

So the handle starts with a pen blank… I've chose some crappy looking Hawaiian wood they call Koa because I know it will make Kevin slightly envious… Isn't that what Christmas is all about?

Here, I've got the pen blank held in a chuck with the tailstock brought up for support.

[attachment=14529]

I start by turning a 1/4" tenon on the tailstock end of the blank. I suppose you could use calipers or something, but I tend to just stop the lathe to check the fit.

[attachment=14530]

Here you can see the bell where it will ultimately reside.

[attachment=14531]

I turn the handle from the tailstock end working back toward the headstock, and I'm generally able to leave the tailstock in place for the entire piece. Often, I'll sand in sections. 

[attachment=14532]

Here's the finished stem ready to be parted off. I use the same technique as I poorly illustrated in the bell portion of this thread… The third arm would have been handy here as well. There's no rhyme or reason to the design of the stem, but I seem to end up with handles that are pretty similar to this

[attachment=14533]

Here's the finished ornament with a slathering of walnut oil. I use thick CA to glue the handle tenon into the bell mortise.

[attachment=14534]

Here's a shot of the ornaments I made for the tree this year. We have a few others that I've done in years past as well as a few I've gotten in trades with other turners.

[attachment=14535]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2012)

Really nice Doc.  I love that design. I have made ornaments in the past but more in the style of your 3 on top. I really like the bell design. I bet that makes an awesome looking tree... you should post pics when its decorated. 
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2012)

Very cool! Great tutorial.  Make sure to show us the tree all decorated too.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 11, 2012)

Your going to have a mighty fine looking tree. Thanks for the demo.


----------



## TimR (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice play by play, and I like the slender bell. If you wanna get really fixated on the bell "working" you can easily add a small round bell to the inside, I got mine from Hobby Lobby I think, and just drill a small pilot hole at tenon end of your handle before turning it down. I also look forward to seeing the tree donned with these.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2012)

David, Very nice. I really like the bells...........


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 11, 2012)

Way cool, Keller! You've been busy!


----------



## healeydays (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, I love those bells..


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 12, 2012)

WOW those are really nice. I love the natural edge on the bell. very classy. I can't wait to see a pic of the decorated tree.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2012)

It must be funny to be in your operating room when a new member/student/intern or someone that doesn't know you sees you hands for the first time after a long weekend in the shop. 

Newbie pulls assistant aside: _"What's the deal with his hands? He has scars and cuts all over him, how does he keep his license if he's that careless with the knife?"_


----------



## myingling (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice ,,Thanks for sharing


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2012)

Ortho docs are mostly Neanderthals... The knuckle scars are generally assumed to occur from dragging on the ground.


----------



## drycreek (Dec 13, 2012)

Again beautiful work.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Doc,

He was nice enough to send me a couple for my wife and mother in-law. Thanks again, and I will find something nice to put in your stocking too...


Mike B


----------



## BarbS (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice tutorial on these! Thanks.


----------



## birddog (Feb 1, 2013)

Great tutorial and photos!
Thanks for sharing.
Tim


----------

